# Need some Help with Northern Pacific Stock



## Grain Box (May 4, 2008)

I'm looking for info on Northern Pacific Grain Box cars. When used, where, how many etc.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know buddy, I could not find anything specific... These two links may help though if you know more about grain box cars then I do, LOL...

You can click on the left most column (teal text) in both data sets and get a bunch more information, and maybe you will see something which implies the car being used as a grain box :dunno:

http://research.nprha.org/Lists/1930 Era NP Equipment Rosters/AllItems.aspx

http://research.nprha.org/Lists/Rolling Stock Roster/Standard View.aspx


----------

